# Can we expect a New Animal Crossing game announcement this E3?



## Piezahummy (May 1, 2017)

I think it's really likely.
We didn't have a main game for the Wii U.
We have high resolution models for practically everything in the Animal Crossing Plaza and Amiibo Festival games.
I'm almost certain we'll get an announcement this year, or maybe even a release this year, but I'm not sure about that.
What do you think?


----------



## Primarina (May 1, 2017)

I seriously doubt it, and I honestly kind of hope they don't release a new one yet. The Welcome Amiibo update basically just came out, so I don't think that's going to happen yet. I hope they take their time with the next game like they did with New Leaf. Now, what I could see happening is a visually upgraded port of Welcome Amiibo coming to the Switch in a year or two, perhaps with more returning villagers and maybe some other new features, but based on New Leaf's architecture and so on.


----------



## Ray-ACP (May 1, 2017)

I'm thinking (or rather hoping) it doesn't go fully mobile. They announced the other day that ac mobile is still in development but no mention of a home console one. It would be nice if they combined 2 so the app would be somewhat of a database and allow you to transfer stuff between the home console version on the go. But then that negates the portability of the switch entirely.

With how the switch is (portable), if an ac game releases on it, we won't need new leaf anymore or a mobile version. So the sadness of this is realising that releasing an ac game on the switch would be very bad for all their other mediums.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 2, 2017)

No, I don't think so personally. With the mobile game coming sometime in the next year, I think Nintendo will hold off on dropping the Animal Crossing Switch announcement for the inevitable Direct that will focus on the AC mobile game, much like they did with Fire Emblem recently.

And don't worry about the mobile game being the full AC experience. Nintendo has made it clear that their mobile games are simply going to be flags of sort, a means of funneling new gamers from their phones into a 3DS or Switch. Mario Run and Fire Emblem Heroes are both examples of "Like what you see? Then get the full experience on Switch!". Nintendo never intended for their mobile games to compete in any way with actual games, so there's really no need to worry about whatever Animal Crossing Mobile might end up as, which will more than likely be one of those stupid "tap and build" town building-type games.


----------



## tsukune_713 (May 2, 2017)

i think there is a pretty good chance of it personally, it has been quite awhile since new leaf came out and the welcome amiibo update shouldnt really be an excuse to delay the game for a long time because really it doesnt do that much that shouldnt have been in game already XD and im pretty sure the mobile game is being made to work with the upcoming game and not new leaf at least thats what would make the most sense if you think about it

so i do expect to hear something about it and think itll be out sometime next year


----------



## Brookie (May 2, 2017)

I sure do hope so! But then again....I hope not because I am considering buying a cheap new 3DS to cycle and get streetpass items...I also purchased the Sanrio cards!


----------



## Soigne (May 2, 2017)

I would like to think so, I'd be down for Animal Crossing on the Switch. Maybe they'll announce it like they did with New Leaf in 2011? I think it was & then take 2 more years before releasing it.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 3, 2017)

Roh said:


> I would like to think so, I'd be down for Animal Crossing on the Switch. Maybe they'll announce it like they did with New Leaf in 2011? I think it was & then take 2 more years before releasing it.



I hope they do this too.

I personally am not expecting something to come out anytime soon though, with the mobile game and the amiibo update back in the Fall/Winter, I think thats a sign in itself that a new full game won't be out anytime soon. But thats my opinion.


----------



## Celeste13 (May 6, 2017)

They might release details on the mobile game, if that is what the AC team is focusing on (though I thought they contracted some of the work to a third party). Nintendo might be in the process of figuring out who their demographics currently are before releasing Animal Crossing on the Switch. It is also noted that Nintendo has said these games are difficult to localize, so they got to keep that in mind when making any updates or changes.


----------



## Mink777 (May 6, 2017)

They really should, but probably not. It will be four years in the US by then.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

Who's developing the mobile one? Is it the AC team or was it outsourced to another?


----------



## watercolorwish (May 11, 2017)

probably just the mobile app will be shown off not a full game, then again anything could happen. i think they'll release a full new game somewhere in 2018 for the switch. idk tho i hope it releases right before summer sometime lol. as much as i want another 3ds animal crossing it probs won't happen


----------



## Blue Cup (May 11, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Who's developing the mobile one? Is it the AC team or was it outsourced to another?



It's being outsourced.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (May 11, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Who's developing the mobile one? Is it the AC team or was it outsourced to another?



It's being developed by DeNA, who are also making the Fire Emblem mobile app. Monolith Soft develops the main-series games (and Happy Home Designer, though amiibo Festival was developed by Nd Cube).


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

I think they should announce the mobile game, and tease a new Animal Crossing for the Switch game in it.


----------



## Relly (May 20, 2017)

I'm interested to see what they are going to do with this mobile app, and although I've got a million ideas of what it could be like I'm assuming its not going to be too amazing. As far as Animal Crossing for the Switch, I really hope they do make one, but I can't afford to buy a switch and a game right now so for entirely selfish reasons I hope they hold it off until I've finished saving!


----------



## Blue Cup (May 20, 2017)

Well I mean, it's probably a good 2-3 years off anyway. An announcement that it's coming would be nice though.


----------



## kousse (May 21, 2017)

The idea of an Animal Crossing mobile game worries me, especially what kind of game it will become. I just hope it doesn't end up being a "build-a-city" type of game like Farmville or Dragon City that decays after a while. The whole idea of it seems too probable.


----------



## koopakingg (May 29, 2017)

God I hope so. I would be happy with a Switch AC and nothing else. I think there is a pretty decent chance of it happening, since there was no game on the Wii U. The switch is like the perfect console for AC, too. Gotta keep my fingers crossed and hope Nintendo comes through!


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (May 29, 2017)

I think they keep it as a surprise for E3. I almost kinda hope they will not announce it because then I have to save up for a Switch


----------



## Trundle (May 29, 2017)

Honestly I'm not sure it will be E3, but it will be sometime between now and mid 2018. The purpose of the mobile apps was to increase interaction with the games according to an interview I saw, so I think they're waiting to announce AC Switch and the app close to each other. Obviously one or both weren't ready for presentation yet, which is why they delayed the app.


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2017)

I'm thinking there is a 50% chance it will be announced at e3. 98% chance it will be announced at or sometime between the January Direct and e3.


----------



## nostalgibra (May 30, 2017)

I'm torn. I really want a new game for the Switch - it has amazing potential and the graphics are fantastic so could you imagine how an even more modern AC game would look? Buuut I can't afford a switch and I definitely can't afford the online subscription thing. And the Welcome Amiibo update was so enormous I'm not sure how likely it is that they would announce a new game so soon (even if it was several months back it was still massive).


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 4, 2017)

I think it's likely too, since there wasn't one for the Wii U and if anything, announcing a new animal crossing game will definitely boost sales even higher. I definitely think there's a possibility but if not sometime soon. I don't think they'd just leave the series at new leaf considering it's one of Nintendo's most recognised franchises. They must still care enough about the series to make another game, since they've updated it and have continued to release merch for it for the most part.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 4, 2017)

You gotta take into account that the Switch is still very, very hard to find. If they can't get the console into the hand of the consumer fast enough, then they might hold back on further big announcements until they can meet demand; i.e. Pokemon Stars, Smash Bros. Switch and of course Animal Crossing.

I want to be wrong and they give us a short teaser showing what the game will look like next week, but realistically I don't see it happening this year.


----------



## Envy (Jun 5, 2017)

I think it's definitely within the realm of possibility. It has now been four years plus since the release of the last mainline Animal Crossing game. However, one shouldn't necessarily "expect" it.

The one thing is that there's also a mobile Animal Crossing game being developed and I wonder if they'll show that at E3. 

I hope they've put effort into a new Animal Crossing and not just the mobile game which will inevitably be something that should be avoided. I hate to talk that way, but I've seen how mobile games work. A game like Animal Crossing being translated into that microtransaction format can only go bad.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 7, 2017)

If they  do get AC for the Switch, I'll be saving my money.  I would buy the switch just so I could play AC.


----------



## Peteriscoo69 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nothing is certain with Nintendo unfortunately. I think we are just about overdue for a new title. I'm glad that the welcome Amiibo update spurred new interest, but I also don't see them bringing it back to home consoles after all this time. It's more likely that we'll get an update on Nintendo's mobile plans and how AC fits into them.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm sure we will get an AC game for Switch at some point but it might not be announced for a while due to Switch shortages as mentioned previously and the Welcome Amiibo update. 

I love playing Breath of the Wild on Switch and I'm sure AC will be just as great.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd like it to be announced even if it won't be released for a year or two. If they announce it though, I'd like more teasers of things in the game than what they did with New Leaf. There was the announcement with that and no other information for a while. I'd just like to know it's coming so I know when to buy the Switch, because as of now, there are only 2 games I want for it and I'm not paying that much just to play 2 games I like, but don't love like Animal Crossing.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 8, 2017)

i sincerely hope so, if it was their only game i would be totally satisfied. main series, HD switch animal crossing. but knowing my luck it will be amiibo festival 2,....


----------

